# ICD10 Forum



## bedwards (Jun 19, 2012)

If you haven't heard, there is a new forum for ICD10.  It is located at www.icd10forums.com.  There are threads on ICD-10-CM, ICD-10-PCS, implementation, mapping, 5010, the timeline and a general discussion as well.


----------



## JudyW (Jun 20, 2012)

What an awesome idea.  Way to go Brenda.  Went in check it out today and it is very interesting and I plan on adding that to my favors.


----------

